# Do you leave a tip at restaurants, salons, coffee shops?



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

I know in some countries leaving a tip for a waiter, hair stylist, barista is normal and nowadays expected. But I don't like that I'm expected to leave tip for somebody just doing their job. A tip should be left for somebody going above and beyond their duties (even then not 15 to 20 percent of the bill). I think it has gotten way out of hand. 
What are your thoughts?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

In countries where the salary of the waiter mainly consists of the tips, I tip the expected 15-20% (unless service was really bad). 

In other countries, I will usually tip a bit if service is OK (more like 3-5%).

Outside restaurants and bars I don't tip.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I leave a larger tip in places I frequent, as opposed to places where I do not expect to reappear anytime soon, because I want to be remembered as a nice guest.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I do tip in restaurants as I know those young adult waiters/waitresses need it. And unless they were bad, I tip 20%.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't really have an opinion here, I always abide by the culture of the place. So in Finland I never tip, because no one here ever does. It might be even considered patronizing here.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

I always tip the waiter/waitress in restaurants, at least 20%, unless the service is atrocious, and it's obvious that it's the waitstaff's fault (service may be terrible for reasons beyond their control). And I tip even more if the service is outstanding, because a) often the waitstaff depends on tips, and I like to reward good service and b) as someone else mentioned, if I'm likely to return often to that restaurant, I might be remembered positively and continue to receive that kind of attention.

I probably tip more than most people do. I figure that if I'm going to pay $100 for dinner and leave another $20 for a tip, another 5 or 10 bucks doesn't represent a big additional expense on my part, but may make a big difference to the waitstaff.

And I try to always tip in cash (rather than adding it to the Visa charge), just to be sure that the waitstaff is receiving all of it.

I tip a little at coffee shops and at restaurants that have counter service, but where no one waits on tables. That's probably not necessary, but often those places don't pay their staff very well.

If I still had hair, I'd tip my barber, too.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i tip 15-20% also at restaurants. tip people that cut my hair. tip the corn lady that come around the neighborhood and selling corn on the cob. but one time we were in china town san francisco eating at a chinese restaurant. we gave are waitress a 20% tip. she say to us in weak english "this to much you take some back no no too much" true story and one tip i got was a fellow really like the meal he ate at the club. comes back and instead of money he buys me a double shot of really old /aged scotch! dont remember the name small brown bottle. i'll even tip the fellow who pushes my wife in a wheel chair at the airport from one end to the other.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I always leave a tip of 20% at restaurants. My wife cuts my hair, and what she receives is much better than a 20% tip.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> I always leave a tip of 20% at restaurants. My wife cuts my hair, *and what she receives is much better than a 20% tip.*


That's what she said! Or is it? :lol::devil:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*"Who wansta know?"

*


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Restaurants, yes. Barber, you bet. Starbucks, not very much; only if I know the barista. Their ratio for getting my order right is usually 50/50. Plus, a tip on $2.50 is not enough to mean anything.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Klassik said:


> That's what she said!


No, that's what I said; I have my standards.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> Restaurants, yes. Barber, you bet. Starbucks, not very much; only if I know the barista. Their ratio for getting my order right is usually 50/50. Plus, a tip on $2.50 is not enough to mean anything.


It's quite astonishing, some of the stores that have tip jars near the cash register. Particularly, the self-serve.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

I follow what ever the cultural norm is where I am.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JeffD said:


> I follow what ever the cultural norm is where I am.


Precisely, each country has his own system but a nice service and a smile will help to increase the amount.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

A recent $1K tip? 

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/thousand-dollar-tip-etobicoke-1.4199190

'10 most generous'

http://www.oddee.com/item_98644.aspx

Willed tips.

http://nypost.com/2015/05/11/art-collector-leaves-100k-to-two-waitresses-at-favorite-restaurant/

*"Dumb people."

*


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i give the change to the teller at the race track... many times it .40 to .90 cents. it adds up for them. a big hit gets more.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Having spent significant time working in the food service industry I have a great appreciation for what wait persons must endure in their daily routines; rude guests, being chastised by the cooks for mistakes on the order, horrible working conditions, etc. 

I routinely tip 20% of the bill (before the tax is added) for restaurants I have meals in. If I am 'stiffed' on service like asking for another napkin or a refill on soda and this does not happen, I deduct 50¢ for each occurrence off that 20% starting figure. 

My long time barber is also awarded a 20% tip for his services. 

For hotels and airports I always tote my own luggage, mainly because I can (and why pay someone else to something that I am able to do?) move my own suitcases and such.

My long time barber also gets a 20% tip for his work.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Krummhorn said:


> Having spent significant time working in the food service industry I have a great appreciation for what wait persons must endure in their daily routines; rude guests, being chastised by the cooks for mistakes on the order, horrible working conditions, etc.
> 
> I routinely tip 20% of the bill (before the tax is added) for restaurants I have meals in. If I am 'stiffed' on service like asking for another napkin or a refill on soda and this does not happen, I deduct 50¢ for each occurrence off that 20% starting figure.
> 
> ...


what position did you work in the food industry?


----------



## Poppy Popsicle (Jul 24, 2015)

CDs said:


> I know in some countries leaving a tip for a waiter, hair stylist, barista is normal and nowadays expected. But I don't like that I'm expected to leave tip for somebody just doing their job. A tip should be left for somebody going above and beyond their duties (even then not 15 to 20 percent of the bill). I think it has gotten way out of hand.
> What are your thoughts?


I tip if the waiter has a nice firm-looking bum and smiles at me in a lascivious way.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2017)

If a restaurant or cafe is not providing even an adequate minimum wage for someone to simply _get by,_ then I'd have to really question their ethics. I'd tip according to country. In Australia, where I am from, people who have jobs at these places make enough to live. Other places where they are working closer to a slave wage, then of course I'd have to tip. It's quite unfortunate to hear of the lack of care that any business has towards their workers. Allowing working and middle classes to thrive would help any capitalist society function properly becuase it would really help the consumers most of all.


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Tipping is excepted and maybe even expected at places like Starbucks but not at McDonald's. That's a little weird to me. Both Starbucks and McDonald's have counter ordering, self seating and you throw away your trash but one you tip and the other you don't.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

This just in...$2K tip at Waffle House.

http://www.cnn.com/2017/07/13/entertainment/donnie-wahlberg-waffle-house-tip-trnd/index.html


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Having previously lived in the US, then I usually tip 20%, which goes down particularly well in the UK! However, when in the 'developing' economies such as some of those in South East Asia, then I will often tip 100% or more, as I know that it will likely mean more and go further. I just wish that I could give more and know where to make a positive difference,


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

In the UK and the bits of Europe I'm familiar with, I tip 10% in restaurants, reducing or omitting this only very occasionally under the strongest provocation (outright rudeness, mostly, I have 'sympathy tipped' young staff who were having a bad night because they were so openly apologetic and embarrassed).

I tip no-where else as I assume that outside of the catering industry people are being paid properly (my barber takes £27 off me for a haircut, for instance, but he is good at making a silk purse out of a sow's ear, so to speak!) There is no tradition here of tipping bar staff. I pay the taxi driver what it says on the meter - if they want more they can raise the hire rate. 

What I read of the US catering industry makes me realise that we Europeans have a way to go yet in shamelessly exploiting our workforce.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I leave tips at restaurants, usually 20%.

Haircuts, 25%.

Coffee shops, 0%.

People who like Liszt, Schubert and Bruckner, leaving me alone, 35%.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

TurnaboutVox said:


> In the UK and the bits of Europe I'm familiar with, I tip 10% in restaurants, reducing or omitting this only very occasionally under the strongest provocation (outright rudeness, mostly, I have 'sympathy tipped' young staff who were having a bad night because they were so openly apologetic and embarrassed).
> 
> I tip no-where else as I assume that outside of the catering industry people are being paid properly (*my barber takes £27 off me for a haircut*, for instance, but he is good at making a silk purse out of a sow's ear, so to speak!) There is no tradition here of tipping bar staff. I pay the taxi driver what it says on the meter - if they want more they can raise the hire rate.
> 
> What I read of the US catering industry makes me realise that we Europeans have a way to go yet in shamelessly exploiting our workforce.


*

"Twenty-seven bleeding pounds?! I give a tenner with tip, and I feel ripped."
*


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

hpowders said:


> I leave tips at restaurants, usually 20%.
> 
> Haircuts, 25%.
> 
> ...


Don't forget your "massage therapist".


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

CDs said:


> Tipping is excepted and maybe even expected at places like Starbucks but not at McDonald's. That's a little weird to me. Both Starbucks and McDonald's have counter ordering, self seating and you throw away your trash but one you tip and the other you don't.


I don't think people usually tip at the Starbucks around here, but I could be wrong, since I never go to Starbucks.

As for me, I, like most people, tip, where it seems appropriate, the obligatory 15%.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

TurnaboutVox said:


> In the UK and the bits of Europe I'm familiar with, I tip 10% in restaurants, reducing or omitting this only very occasionally under the strongest provocation (outright rudeness, mostly, I have 'sympathy tipped' young staff who were having a bad night because they were so openly apologetic and embarrassed).
> 
> I tip no-where else as I assume that outside of the catering industry people are being paid properly (*my barber takes £27 off me for a haircut*, for instance, but he is good at making a silk purse out of a sow's ear, so to speak!) There is no tradition here of tipping bar staff. I pay the taxi driver what it says on the meter - if they want more they can raise the hire rate.
> 
> What I read of the US catering industry makes me realise that we Europeans have a way to go yet in shamelessly exploiting our workforce.


 I go to the $3.99 barber and give a $1 tip. :lol: I've paid a lot more for haircuts in the past and ended up with the same result. Why pay more?


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Yes, unless the service is so poor that no tip is deserved. Don't try it in Japan though, I did once in Tokyo and they were a little unhappy about it.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

We'd normally leave a tip of 10% in cafes and restaurants, which is a recognised 'service charge' in the UK - except if the service was bad. If it's especially good, we'd tip more. 

I used to tip the hairdresser, about 15%, in the days when I went. These days I trim my own and Taggart's hair - we have to save the pennies for music lessons!


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Absolutely. There have only been two times where service has been so poor that I haven't left anything.


----------



## Der Titan (Oct 17, 2016)

I am German, and if I am in a German restaurant, coffee shop or pub and I normally give the person 10 percent or a bit more ( up to 20 percent) as a tip. Also if I go to the hairdresser I give him 10 percent or a bit more as a tip. In Germany it's usual to give the person simply the tip, you don't leave it at the table or something like that as it's usual in other countries. And one of the points is that you pay a round sum. For example if the bill is 8,20 you give the waiter 9. But if the bill is 8,90 you will not give him 9 - this would be shamefully little - but give him 10. And if you have 10 you say "Stimmt so", that means "it's Ok". But if you don't have 10 you say simply "10" and will pay for 10. If I have a small bill I may also round up to 3,50 for example but not less. I think most Germans do it that way.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't use restaurants but when ordering a Chinese or Indian take-out I usually give the person at the counter a pound when I'm given my change - they seem happy enough with that. I don't tip when getting my weekly fish and chips as those places are more like shops where what's being bought is (usually) already there and waiting to be sold.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Ingélou said:


> We'd normally leave a tip of 10% in cafes and restaurants, which is a recognised 'service charge' in the UK - except if the service was bad. If it's especially good, we'd tip more.
> 
> I used to tip the hairdresser, about 15%, in the days when I went. These days I trim my own and Taggart's hair - we have to save the pennies for music lessons!


?? I thought it usual and customary to not tip in England. Some years ago as a Yankee Tourist in an Essex pub, I tried to tip a server, and she got insulted. Upon learning I was a stranger to her country, she asked if her counterparts in the US don't get paid enough, so I had to explain they really needed the tips to make ends meet. Have things changed, or have I been living a fool's paradise all along?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

znapschatz said:


> ?? I thought it usual and customary to not tip in England. Some years ago as a Yankee Tourist in an Essex pub, I tried to tip a server, and she got insulted. Upon learning I was a stranger to her country, she asked if her counterparts in the US don't get paid enough, so I had to explain they really needed the tips to make ends meet. Have things changed, or have I been living a fool's paradise all along?


I think it's just that you don't tip in bars or pubs - you're paying quite a bit more for your drink for the boon of drinking it in their premises. If you are having a meal in a pub - in that case, you do tip. We just stayed overnight at a hotel a month ago, and ate in the bar - they had a box by the till where you could put tips.

Sometimes it will say on a menu that the service charge is included or something - but generally, it's usual in the UK to tip in a restaurant and at the hairdressers.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> I always leave a tip of 20% at restaurants. My wife cuts my hair, and what she receives is much better than a 20% tip.


----------

